# [KZ] Kazakhstan | road infrastructure • Қазақстан



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *M36 Kazakhstan | Almaty - Astana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but those are a few kilometers not a hundred of , every country has good ways around the capital i mean in general they haven't good roads


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ I don't think Chris' post was a demonstration of how good roads in Kazakhstan are, he just posted them, like you only post good Albanian roads, f.e. And please don't quote so many pics.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, we've seen pics of good roads and of bad roads in Kazakhstan, to give a general idea. I mean, if only pics of quiet Dutch motorways would be posted here, we'd get a biased idea of Dutch motorways :lol:


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

Verso said:


> ^^ I don't think Chris' post was a demonstration of how good roads in Kazakhstan are, he just posted them, like you only post good Albanian roads, f.e. And please don't quote so many pics.


i dnt say albanian roads are good but they are sure better than these but not that if i'am talking in the albanian forum i'm talking over the motorways that are in construction i dont says albania have Now good roads they will have it in 2009/2010.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Use interpunctuation for crying out loud.


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Use interpunctuation for crying out loud.


That's a good idea! :lol:


----------



## enschede-er (Oct 28, 2008)

??


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Pictures from the construction of *ВОД *in Almaty (orange line). 
Additional pictures here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542289&page=12





Fernando22 said:


> *Строительство ВОД - 09.04.09*
> 
> Сегодня после работы решил прогуляться до ВОД. Вот результаты


By Adam Kesher at 18 Сентябрь, 2008, 5:22 дп 



и увести новую трассу на север. Правда на другой стороне улицы пока крутой склон, который будут, по-видимому, срывать.



Various new interchanges throughout Almaty: 






























by *adam_kesher2000* 




























*Развязка на Кудерина/Рыскулова:*




























*Развязка на Аль Фараби - Сейфуллина*










*Развязка на Саина - Раиымбека*




























*Развязка на Тещином Языке*




























*Развязка на Букейханова - Рыскулова*








__________________











Ну и макет развязки на аль-Фараби/Ремизовки. Так и не нашел левого разворота с аль-Фараби в восточном направлении...






















Развязка на Розыбакиева - Ташкентская






*Smart Parking automatic parking system in Almaty:*


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow this urban motorway is pretty cool  GJ


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Čini se da grade 2x2 autoput iz Astane u pravcu grada Kokshetau u jednom pravcu a prema Karagandi u drugom pravcu


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Seems to be built in Astana 2x2 motorway in the direction of Kokshetau in one direction and the Karaganda in another direction


----------



## Rumia (Jan 28, 2010)

Smart Parking is very cool Have you got more informations and pics about it?


----------



## Polonus (May 14, 2008)

All pictures from http://www.piotrzaremba.com/image

Astana:



































































Pavlodar:































Semipalatynsk:






















Shimkent:






















Kamashinovka:































Almaty:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A350 Almaty - Saryözek*

The A350 is the main road from Almaty to the northeast of Kazakhstan. The first section of this road has 4 lanes and major interchanges are grade-separated. 

Google Earth also assign the number "A3" to this route, which would be out of par with the Kazakh road numbering system (i.e. the Soviet road numbering system).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

They should build, apart from the motorway Almaty-Astana, a motorway Almaty-Huoerguosi (KZ/PRC border) and a motorway towards Chelyabinsk-Moscow-Minsk-Terespol, an Almaty-Samara-Moscow-Minsk-Terespol motorway or an Almaty-Volgograd-Kyiv/Kiev-Korczowa motorway. If they make one of three proposals and the Almaty-Huoerguosi motorway we could go from Paris to Beijing all the way in motorway.


----------



## Attii (Jan 11, 2008)

just come across a couple of interesting/impressive pictures on this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033443&page=19


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow, the first time I see motorway signage AND an A-number that is not related to the ex-Soviet 3-digit A-numbers!

:cheers:



alasprut said:


> Это автомагистраль между г. Астана и г. Щучинск.
> Протяженность - 224 километра. Состоит из 23 транспортных развязок, 9 мостов и путепроводов. Скорость движения по автобану - до 150 км/ч
> 
> Во второй половине 2010 года планируется приступить к строительству четырехполосного автобана Астана - Караганда.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW

How long is this new piece of motorway ?


----------



## Attii (Jan 11, 2008)

Mateusz said:


> WOW
> 
> How long is this new piece of motorway ?


Well, according to the comment above the first picture it is 224 km long and includes among others 23 grade-separated interchanges


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know more about the new A-numbers in Kazakhstan? It appears that they are used for motorways or motorway-like roads, like A1 (Astana - Kokshetau) and A3 (Almaty - Chengildy), but I couldn't find an A2.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

А-1 Астана-Петропавловск, через г. Кокшетау 452
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-2 Граница Р.Уз. (на Ташкент)-Шымкент-Тараз-Алматы-
Хоргос через Кокпек, Коктал, Благовещенку, с
подъездами к границе Р.Кырг. 1197
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-3 Алматы-Усть-Каменогорск 1036
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-4 Алматы-Шемолган-Узун-Агаш-Прудки-Талап-граница
Кыргызстана (с подъездом к мемориалу Жамбыла) 132
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-5 Аксай-Чунджа-Кольжат-граница КНР 160
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-6 Кокпек-Кеген-граница Кыргызстана (Тюп) 115
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-7 Ушарал-Достык 184
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-8 Таскескен-Бахты (граница КНР) 187
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-9 Усть-Каменогорск-Лениногорск-граница Р.Ф. 167
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-10 Усть-Каменогорск-Шемонаиха-граница Р.Ф. 120
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-11 Семипалатинск-граница Р.Ф. (на Барнаул) 111
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-12 Петропавловск-Соколовка-граница Р.Ф. (на г.Ишим) 62
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-13 Кокшетау-Кишкенеколь-Бидаикский-граница Р.Ф. (на
г. Омск) 278
------------------------------------------------------------------------
А-14 Тараз-Утмек-граница Кыргызстана 14

Apologize for Cyrillic - it is copied. I found a list of the other roads and highways, if you want I can set them all. Obviously is a big difference in the length of roads between for exemple between A2 and A14


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting! Do you have a source?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This list is kind of weird. I've been looking at the routes, and all A-routes are in eastern, northeastern or southeastern Kazakhstan. No new A-routes west of Shymkent / Astana at all! How come?


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Try this http://kad.gov.kz/upload/pravila_rus.doc


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Ah the list is longer  thanks.

The numbering doesn't seem to be very logical... no real hierarchy system, just a sequential numbering of routes.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Check out Astana in street view, especially Southern part!
http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CBaBB-2Z


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is it new? Russian wikipedia doesn't list Kazakhstan with street view yet:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Яндекс...80.D0.B0.D0.BC.D1.8B_.D1.83.D0.BB.D0.B8.D1.86


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Found some content while browsing Google, it said pictures of Astana were launched last month. Pripyat also isn't listed in that wiki page.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ any updates?


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

iMiros said:


> Try this http://kad.gov.kz/upload/pravila_rus.doc





> *Р-42* Подъезд к мемориальному комплексу Кабанбай Батыра................4


The quadragintaduologist in me wants to know exactly where this is...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's a memorial site in Almaty:


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's a memorial site in Almaty:


Many thanks! I wonder if there are any P42 signs, or whether the designation is purely administrative. It doesn't seem to intersect any other numbered roads.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

So bizarre looking!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A1 Astana - Kokshetau*

A1 is the first real motorway of Kazakhstan, it features 2x3 lanes and runs from the capital Astana north to Kokshetau and Petropavlovsk. Unfortunately Google Earth Imagery is mostly too old or low res to see if it actually runs all the way to Petropavlovsk. It's indicated as A343 on most maps.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Great pics! The motorway is too wide though, 4 lanes would be enough.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Good motorway. Are ther any plans for other motorways? for example Astana-Almaty or Almaty-Chinese Turkistan (Xin Jiang) or Almaty-Bishkek-Toshkent


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*A 351 Almaty-Charyn*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 3


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 4


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 5


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 6







































































































































:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Charyn Canyon road*


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Part 2


























































































:cheers:


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Where do you get all these pictures of faraway places, Satyricon?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> Where do you get all these pictures of faraway places, Satyricon?


I search on the net, small size pics like in Tuvalu or Greenland come mostly from Facebook or Picasa. These in larger size on a french site. Maldives pics comes from other sites. Usually searching on Google using keywords you can find everything


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

^^The Asian Arizona?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

italystf said:


> ^^The Asian Arizona?


hehe yes it looks like that!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Almaty*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow @ the "Grand Canyon"!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Almaty*


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


>


MAN bus, isn't it?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

:dunno: No idea. This one is Hyunday. I even didn't know Hyunday produces buses....


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Almaty*


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Satyricon84 said:


> *Almaty*


I spotted a car with yellow plate (F, GB, NL, L or CY). Quite a long trip!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Sorry to disappoint you, but it's anything of what you said. It's just a plate from Kazakhstan assigned to foreign resident/company 










EDIT: GB and CY plates are however yellow just on the rear


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Sorry to disappoint you, but it's anything of what you said. It's just a plate from Kazakhstan assigned to foreign resident/company
> 
> EDIT: GB and CY plates are however yellow just on the rear


Thanks for the info. Is the same for Azerbaijan? I saw in a thread about Baku historical centre an autocaravan with yellow plate and initially I though it was from Europe. I'll post the pic if I'll find again.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, it's the same for Azerbaijan


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Almaty*


----------



## Maks33 (Apr 7, 2010)

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Sorry to disappoint you, but it's anything of what you said. It's just a plate from Kazakhstan assigned to foreign resident/company
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Satyricon84 said:


> Yes, it's the same for Azerbaijan


These license plates are descended from Soviet ones. As you see, Kazakh plates are exact copies of them.
Both on Soviet and on Kazakh plates the first three digits denote a region of registration. Soviet plates used regional codes since 501 up to 700, while post-Soviet Kazakh plates use codes since 701 and higher.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ There's no big difference; Iran is quite off the route between China and western Europe. But it wouldn't harm, if both routes were established.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

NFZANMNIM said:


> As I said earlier in Chinese thread, the southern route is more efficient. I mean A route from southern Caspian sea rather than North of it. You don't have to start your line from Berlin. Why not Milano?


Well, because Silk Route days are over. Europe's economic centre of gravity is no longer around the Mediterranean, but much further to the North. I picked the E50 for a reason, as it crosses the economic powerhouses of Southern Germany and Northern France.

But obviously, you don't build a road for Europe to China traffic alone. Most of it will continue to run by sea and maybe even by rail. In other words, connections need to work at the regional level and then also help as transcontinental routes. I do appreciate that my thought around the extended E50 does not serve a lot of places east of Volgograd. It does, however, run relatively close to towns North (e.g. Astana). These could be served by branches, without prejudicing the direct route east-west.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

But, then, the route would not be used to transport goods from China to Europe in a significant amount. Because seriously, it is more than 5000 km and transportation companies would still prefer sea transport and rail transport. So the road is built for some other reason, which I think it is creating corridors of transportation in Central Asia so that they can have an economic boost around the corridor. So both Northern and Southern corridor would help a lot.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

As I mentioned, Central Asian trade is very well served with a route from Ürümqi to Tashkent and beyond via Almaty. That is not a connection that you would expect to be competing with transport by sea. A further area where transport by road is just more likely to occur than in the really long distance is between the east of the Ukraine and the Volgograd area (which is rather industrial) and China. This is why a routed my "Europe - China corridor" as an extension to the E50 which runs through that area. But let's fact it, on this connection it will take a long time before the numbers will justify any larger-scale construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*M32 Temirlan Bypass*

Temirlan is a town not far northwest of Shymkent, where a new bypass is under construction. The expected 2037 AADT is 21.844 vehicles per day.

_The project includes the construction of a 15 km new four-lane asphalt or concrete paved bypass road from km 2216 to 2231 of the M-32 highway (Samara-Russian Federation border- Shymkent). The project will be prepared and contracted to meet internationally accepted (FIDIC; SNiP) design and construction norms and rules within a newly developed embankment.​_


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*China - Europe Highway*

Another map with corridors:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Kyrgyzstan Bypass*

According to this press release, a new 36 kilometer bypass of Kyrgyzstan should open to traffic today. It is part of the Western Europe - Western China corridor through southern Kazakhstan. There are no photos or imagery in Google Earth, so I cannot confirm whether this is a motorway, but other parts of this route in this area appear to be motorway standard. 

I also don't know the exact alignment or location of this new road, all I know it is 36 kilometers long and includes a bridge across the Chu River, and it bypass Kyrgyz territory, which should result in an alignment something like this:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A1 Astana - Shchuchinsk toll road*

The A1 Astana - Shchuchinsk motorway opened to traffic in 2009, over a distance of 224 kilometers. It was the first long-distance motorway of Kazakhstan. 

Starting 2013, it will be the first toll road in Kazakhstan as well.

http://en.trend.az/regions/casia/kazakhstan/2102377.html

http://mtc.gov.kz/index.php/en/news...a-proezd-na-avtomagistrali-astana-shchuchinsk


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*M32 Kyzylorda bypass*

Kyzylorda Bypass under construction. It appears to be a 2x2 motorway.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

It's not just the bypass of Qizil-Orda (Kyzylorda) because it seems to continue 2 Km more to the west of where it meets the old road.


----------



## crimio (Dec 23, 2012)

How many km of motorway are in Kazakhstan?
In 2009 they had only 224 km. Today is the same?


----------



## Arseke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, everyone! 
I am happy to announce that new highways (Astana-Temirtau, Almaty-Kapchagay, Astana-Semey-Ustkamenogorsk) are announced. First two are planned to be finished in 2014


----------



## Anter (Aug 8, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *A1 Astana - Kokshetau*


09.03.2013:


----------



## Denim Tornado (Sep 27, 2010)

Now there are several highways under construction. One of the largest multibillion projects is a new Silk Way - a world class highway from western China to Europe with over 2000 km over Kazakhstani territory. The project will be completed in 2015. Besides, a couple of years ago a new concrete autobahn was built from the capital Astana to Burabay resort (about 300 km long). The road between former capital Almaty and Astana is also in rather good condition, it was upgraded several years ago but the plans are to upgrade it to the world standards in the near future. Also some roads in the oil rich region have been upgraded (or newly built) in recent years - from Atyrau to Uralsk, from Atyrau towards Aktau (partially). There are several other road projects that have been implement in recent years or are being implemented. Kazakhstan is huge and sparcely populated. Large cities are located very far away from each other and it costs huge amounts to build such long roads. It is not Europe, my friends. Anyway, progress is obvious for the newly independent country.


----------



## Denim Tornado (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, did not see the next pages))


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A1 Astana - Shchuchinsk toll road*

_First Kazakhstan 6-lane autobahn Astana-Borovoye will become a toll road starting from May 1, 2013, Channel 1 Eurasia reports citing Kazakhstan Minister of Transport and Communications Askar Zhumagaliyev._

http://en.tengrinews.kz/laws_initiatives/First-Kazakhstan-autobahn-to-get-toll-in-1-month-18238/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> *Kazakhstan opens first toll road*
> 
> Kazakhstan May 31 opened its first toll road between Astana and Shuchinsk – a resort town in Akmola Oblast, news media reported.


http://centralasiaonline.com/en_GB/articles/caii/newsbriefs/2013/06/01/newsbrief-03

The motorway, also numbered as A1, opened in 2009 and is now a toll road.


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

China - Europe Highway


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Road Almaty


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Road Almaty


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Road Almaty


----------



## Wolfgang16 (Jun 13, 2013)

In contrast to this I want to show you some pictures of West Kazakhstan - a very remote country - which I made in 2009. 

This is the road from Atyrau to Beyneu which was new made at that time










The road from Beyneu to Aktau in the Manghystau region










Manghystau has some very beautiful scenery. The road to the Sherkala, the lions mountain:










Local road in the Valley of the castles: 



















Now we crossed the Ustyurt plateau from the Caspian Sea to the Aral Sea. 600km of roads like this:










There is a military station where our papers were checked and we got access to one of the remotest spots on earth with the warning not to cross into Uzbekistan.










On the other end of the Ustyurt Plateau there is the Aral Sea or at least the remains of it, which has also some beautiful scenery














































We crossed the Aral Sea and finally reached the Magistral M-32 Samara - Shymkent 










Km 2000 at the M-32


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Road of Almaty


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

China - Europe Highway


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

_The Prime Minister of Kazakhstan Serik Akhmetov launched the construction of the Astana-Temirtau motorway running to a length of 178 kilometres, within the framework of the development of the Centre-South highway route.

(...)

The length of the Astana-Temirtau motorway with four-lanes is 178 kilometres. The thickness of the concrete is 27 centimetres and construction is scheduled for completion in 2016._​
http://en.trend.az/capital/business/2166729.html


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Some photos of Almaty-Astana highway and views in the steppes.
All pictures are taken in 2007.

IMG_0052 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0047 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0370 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

Near lake Balkhash.

IMG_0058_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0057 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

Steppes...

IMG_0352_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0068 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

Alatau mountains.

IMG_0374 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

The same highway Almaty-Astana in 2008, some other views. Highway had some bad parts as well, but they're not shown here.

About 150-200km from Almaty.

IMG_0693_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

After lake Balkhash.

IMG_0698_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0705 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

Between Karagandy and Temirtau.

IMG_0708_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

From last news I know that they started reconstruction of the highway between Temirtau and Astana, and turning it into a motorway. Following pictures are from that part of the highway as it was in 2008.

IMG_0711_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0714_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0717_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0718_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0720_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0722_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

Some places look like endless flat table, that's what Kazakh steppes look like))

IMG_0724_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

Entrance to the city of Astana.

IMG_0735 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

el_dreamer_ said:


> IMG_0705 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


Interesting mountain.


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Verso said:


> Interesting mountain.


That's natural oasis in the middle of the steppe called Bektau-Ata, about 70km from Balkhash.
According to description in wikimapia, it elevates about 850-900m above surrounding steppe and has some caves, springs and lakes.
Google Maps location: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=47.416821,74.79578&z=9
After quick googling found some pictures here: http://www.weandworld.com/2643-bektauata.html


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Photos of Burabay-Astana highway from 2007.

The first pictures are from the part close to National Park.

IMG_0169_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0171 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

On the following pictures it looks like signs of some kind of construction work next to right shoulder of the road, and it stretches for quite long distance along the highway. Probably that was the beginning of motorway construction, which was completed in 2009. But I could be wrong.

IMG_0172 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0175 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from reconstruction of Astana - Temirtau highway, which started July 2, 2013.



astz said:


> Строительство дороги Астана - Темиртау
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

News from July 3, 2013.



> *Construction of the highway Pavlodar-Astana started*
> 
> Construction of the highway Pavlodar-Astana, being a part of the large road project “Center-East”, started in Pavlodar region.
> Near Leninskiy village there is construction of the autobahn Astana-Pavlodar with length of 399 km.
> ...


http://pavlodar.gov.kz/page.php?page_id=443&lang=3&news_id=21448


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That would be A17 from Shiderty to Pavlodar, which already is a fast road, partially 4-lanes and partial grade-separated. I'm not sure which number the Astana - Shiderty road has.


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That would be A17 from Shiderty to Pavlodar, which already is a fast road, partially 4-lanes and partial grade-separated. I'm not sure which number the Astana - Shiderty road has.


According to this map, Astana - Ereymentau - Shiderty road has number R-4.
Link to the map above taken from page: http://visitkazakhstan.kz/en/guide/information/1/0/477/
Also found full road map on web page: http://mapoftheworld.ru/kazahstan/avtomobilnaya-karta-dorog-kazahstana.shtml


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from Astana-Pavlodar road trip in 2008.


IMG_0740 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0743_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0746 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0755 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_0758 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures from Astana-Pavlodar road trip in 2009. I added some pictures of the scenery and bridges, just for fun.


IMG_2681 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2684 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2686 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2695_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2698_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2704_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2706 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2707 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2709 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2711_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2713 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr

And back from Pavlodar to Astana.


IMG_2737 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2744 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2748 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2753 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2756_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2759 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2767 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2770 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2772 by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


IMG_2774_crop by el_dreamer_, on Flickr


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

el_dreamer_ said:


> According to this map, Astana - Ereymentau - Shiderty road has number R-4.
> Link to the map above taken from page: http://visitkazakhstan.kz/en/guide/information/1/0/477/
> Also found full road map on web page: http://mapoftheworld.ru/kazahstan/avtomobilnaya-karta-dorog-kazahstana.shtml


Sweet find! Now I could locate the P-42 which is a spur off the P-3 to the Kabanbay Batyr Memorial Complex south of Astana. Road Trip!

Memorial Complex:








by Marat Yessenberlin on Panoramio


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

el_dreamer_ said:


> Pictures from Astana-Pavlodar road trip in 2009. I added some pictures of the scenery and bridges, just for fun.


Sveiki Latvija! :hi:


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

*highway Astana - Shchuchinsk (224 км)*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The thumbnail for the first video features M03 in Kiev, Ukraine.

http://goo.gl/maps/JvWSD


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The thumbnail for the first video features M03 in Kiev, Ukraine.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/JvWSD


But the content of the video other )))


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw that in January someone posted question about how many kilometers of motorways Kazakhstan has. This is pretty late response, but I think that it could be interesting to try to figure that out))
Here are my estimations based on this article (it was previously posted in Kazakhstan section of the forum):

In 2011 they finished 215 km of highway along "Western Europe - Western China", in 2012 they added 700 km and in 2013 another 806 km. I think they all should have motorway standard.
Which makes total length of long distance motorways in KZ at least:
224 km in 2009 (Astana - Shuchinsk).
224 km + 215 km = 439 km in 2011.
439 km + 700 km = 1139 km in 2012.
1139 km + 806 km = 1945 km by August 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

New Google Earth imagery shows a new motorway completed near the town of Kokdonen, about 90 kilometers east of Taraz. This A2 and part of the China-Europe highway. Unfortunately the new imagery covers only a short segment of the new motorway.


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Road near Taraz


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are a few photos of the A2 between Bishkek and Almaty. The easternmost 60 kms or so of these are dual carriageway (though with at-grade intersections); these pictures are of the parts more to the west.



















Interesting "emergency dead end"


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

Pictures from my road trip 2011 China-UK
Khorgos(China) to Chinaz(Uzbekistan)

Kazakh border check


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

The nearest border to Tashkent wasn't open to foreign vehicles so we had to drive further to south west for nearly 100km


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures! How was it like to drive in Kazakhstan?


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

verreme said:


> Gorgeous pictures! How was it like to drive in Kazakhstan?


Thanks.

Generally it was smooth. Most roads were tarmac although many of them were a bit old and not very well maintained. People were nice and we felt safe to travel there. Be careful of police (just like in other central asia countries, they are everywhere), especially when the speed limit drops to 50kph when you approach a village or town and some mountainous areas. We were stopped so many times! And we were asked for bribes at the border when leaving Kazakhstan. Fortunately we managed to finish the trip without paying any fine or bribes.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Are they really building a motorway between Europe and China via Russia and Kazakhstan?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

http://europe-china.kz/en

I don't think they actually build a motorway west of Kyzylorda. But I think Almaty - Kyzylorda will be a motorway, based on recent Google Earth imagery which shows a 4-lane dual carriageway with interchanges under construction at various locations.


----------



## stickedy (Mar 8, 2011)

That's amazing... Who pays that project?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

People like you and me do, every time we gas up the car, or cook something. 

Kazakhstan export:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's the only way such a sparsely populated country could afford these motorways.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

changluo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Generally it was smooth. Most roads were tarmac although many of them were a bit old and not very well maintained. People were nice and we felt safe to travel there. Be careful of police (just like in other central asia countries, they are everywhere), especially when the speed limit drops to 50kph when you approach a village or town and some mountainous areas. We were stopped so many times! And we were asked for bribes at the border when leaving Kazakhstan. Fortunately we managed to finish the trip without paying any fine or bribes.


Thanks. Would love to take such a trip, especially now that main roads in Central Asia seem to be decent.


----------



## el_dreamer_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you *changluo* for your pictures!

Today user *astz* posted news link from Oct 8, 2013 about construction update on the Europe-China highway:
http://bnews.kz/ru/photonews/post/163521/























































Basically it says that reconstruction of 102km long part of the highway from Aktobe to the border with Russia (Orenburgskaya oblast, Russia) has been completed. Except of 9.5km long piece of 4 lane 18.5m wide road and 891m of bridges, the rest of the highway is 9m wide (2 lanes).
They're planning to finish construction of northern bypass of Aktobe in Dec 2013, which is the last unfinished piece of this highway in Aktobe province.

According to this *ChrisZwolle* was right, in the West of KZ mostly it's not motorway. I guess my previous estimation of total length of motorways in KZ needs some correction))


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

Satyricon84 said:


> *Ile Alatau National Park Road*


These look uncannily like the canyons in the Wasatch range coming out of Salt Lake City. Bizarre


----------



## Saken007 (May 8, 2012)

*Astana:*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*806 km road of Western Europe – Western China corridor was built in 2013 *

Currently, the total length of the reconstructed sections of "Western Europe - Western China" international transit corridor is 1721 km taking into account 806 km reconstructed this year.

Specifically, this year the construction of 254 km in Kyzylorda oblast, 224 km in South Kazakhstan Oblast, 188 km in Zhambyl oblast and 140 km in the Aktobe oblast have been completed.

In 2014 it is planned to complete construction and open traffic on 179 km roads in four oblasts, except for Aktobe oblast where road reconstruction works have been completed to date. It is expected that traffic will be opened on the road sections from Shymkent to border of Russian Federation and from Taraz to Almaty.

Major part of construction works in 2014 will be at the following sections: Almaty – Khorgos and Shymkent – border of Zhambyl region where the reconstruction was started this year. The repair works will also start at the Tashkent – Shymkent section with the length of 99 km.

So, by the year-end 2014, construction works will be only performed at the exits to bordering states, namely, from Almaty city to border of China and from border of Zhambyl region to border of Uzbekistan.

Road corridor reconstruction is planned to be completed in 2015.​
Press release: http://europe-china.kz/en/news/6168


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there really a long-term plan of connecting Europe and China via full motorways? It seems quite pointless to me since almost nobody will drive its entire lenght (Europe-Far East freight usually go by ship) and big parts of Russia, Kazakhstan and Western China are very sparsely populated.


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

Wondering what will be the AADT of that motorway... 60 cars and 2 caravans of camels a week?


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

The Europe - China corridor also happens to connect a couple of major towns in Kazakhstan, plus it is also the main corridor from Moscow and other key places in Russia not readily accessible by boat. As there is a lot of trade between Russia and Kazakhstan in addition to the internal traffic, there you will find the key use of the corridor. 

The Western Europe and China thing is, in my humble opinion, mostly marketing. Kazakhstan likes to present itself is the heart of Eurasia, as the must-be country right in between the two economic powerhouses. The fact that the number of cars driving all the way between Western Europe and China is de minimis is of secondary importance then. Mind you, the Eurasian rail bridge (as Kazakhstan dubbed it) has been in place for a few years now and that too happens to be a booster of Central Asian rail traffic more than China-Western Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Most of the route is not a motorway either, but an improved road. I think Almaty - Kyzylorda is a motorway, and the rest is chiefly a two-lane road.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Correct. Most of the project is nothing more than an upgrade to a decent high-speed single carriageway route. Parts will be dual carriageway, but never a full motorway standard. I saw a few sections earlier this year and intersections there were mostly at grade.

Interestingly, a much shorter route from Western Europe / Moscow and China / Almaty would run via Petropavlovsk and Astana. Saves 160 kilometers in comparison to the projected Europe-China route. To me, this is a further reason to conclude that Europe-to-China traffic is not the key driver behind this project.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

-Pino- said:


> Correct. Most of the project is nothing more than an upgrade to a decent high-speed single carriageway route.


Something like Australia.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most of the route is not a motorway either, but an improved road. I think Almaty - Kyzylorda is a motorway, and the rest is chiefly a two-lane road.


So my dream of driving on a motorway all the way to Beijing won't become a reality in my lifetime...


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Verso said:


> Something like Australia.


Terrain, population density and use of the road will be comparable to Australia's Outback indeed. A route lay-out comparable with that of the Stuart Highway or the Eyre Highway would do. Ideally slightly wider, so that there would be a hard shoulder on both sides of the roads (also to facilitate overtaking; slower traffic can move to the right and thus create room for overtaking).


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Road construction in Central Kazakhstan. Astana - Temirtau


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

Northern Bypass. Northwestern Kazakhstan Aktobe


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

The southern section of the road Western Europe - Western China


----------



## Erzhan 75 (Aug 27, 2010)

The southern section (Taraz - Shymkent) of the road Western Europe - Western China


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*R1*

A newly paved border crossing with Uzbekistan was inaugurated on 17 July. It's an 85 kilometer road from Beineu / Beyneu to the Uzbek border. This road is a part of E40 and the shortest route from Uzbekistan to Europe. According to maps it is als numbered R1 or P1.

>> https://astanatimes.com/2019/07/new...en-fold-from-central-asia-to-caucasus-russia/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Nur-Sultan Ring Road*

The final segment of the 87 kilometer ring road of Nur-Sultan (formerly Astana) has been inaugurated today. It is a 33 kilometer segment on the west side of Nur-Sultan.

>> https://primeminister.kz/en/news/pr...kryl-avtodorozhnoe-kolco-vokrug-g-nur-sultana

It appears to be a motorway-standard road, Google Earth lacks good recent imagery, but the earthworks for that segment are over 40 meters wide.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

The Eurasian Development Bank (EDB) signed an agreement on the general terms and conditions for financing the construction of the Big Almaty Ring Road (BAKAD).

_The 66 km road will have four or six lanes at various sections. The project will also build bridges, interchanges, toll booths, and other necessary infrastructure. The estimated traffic speed is up to 150 km per hour._


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

I've spotted from some YouTube videos that main connections with other Central Asian countries are very deteriorated at parts of Kazakhstan steppe. I sometimes spot Uzbek and even Kirghiz and Tajik number plates, likely because of the reason that there are still some Eastern style car markets where West/East/locals buy/sell cars in my city and I think to myself how tough the journey should had been. I know that overall situation of Russian main roads are generally okay, but not as good in Central Asia.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

apparently, recently there's been a rapid expansion in motorway-standard roadways in Northern Kazakhstan. The signage along these sections are indeed green and do indicate "motorway".

I'll post those a bit later


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I would estimate the Kazakhstan motorway system (category 1A and 1B) to be approximately 2700 kilometers.

Not all of these are fully up to specs, but they do have 2x2 lanes and no at-grade intersections. Some may have right in, right out and U-turn 'interchanges' though. There are some 2x3 lane corridors as well.

Almost all of these motorways were built after 2010.

The main motorway corridors:


M32: Kyzyl-Orda - Shymkent
 M36: Karagandy - Nur-Sultan
 A1: Nur-Sultan - Shchuchinsk
 A2: Khorgos - Almaty
 A2: Almaty - Shymkent
  A3: Almaty - Taldykorgan
 A17/R4: Nur-Sultan - Pavlodar
 Ring Nur-Sultan
 BAKAD (Ring Almaty)


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

below are a few signage pics of Nursultan (aka Astana) - Pavlodar motorway found from a variety of sources on the internet


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I have identified these motorway corridors:










There are some more short 4 lane sections near large cities but these can't be considered to be actual motorways.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have identified these motorway corridors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Almaty Shymkent highway actually classified as "motorway", with green signs and the motorway symbol too?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't know about the signs, but this corridor was heavily upgraded in the mid 2010s as part as the 'Europe - China project', similar to M32 from Shymkent to Kyzyl-Orda.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is also a new motorway under construction as an eastern bypass of Karaganda. It is 45 kilometers long.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is also a new motorway under construction as an eastern bypass of Karaganda. It is 45 kilometers long.


True, satellite imagery dated Feb 18, showing it not far from completion. All bridges are built, most seem like it's paved.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wouldn't it be a good thing if a motorway between Almaty and Astana (Nursultan) was prioritized? These two cities are the largest cities in the country, so it would make huge sense. Another road that could be built (or at least be brought to motorway standards if not already) is the route from Kyzylorda to west Kazakhstan, creating a contiguous motorway from the Russian border in the west up to Almaty and eventually the Chinese border.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

An M36 upgrade would connect 3 out of 5 largest cities in Kazakhstan (Almaty, Karagandy & Nur-Sultan). However the Almaty - Karagandy segment is a very long desolate stretch of highway, with traffic volumes probably being very low.

M32 from Kyzylorda to western Kazakhstan has seen a number of upgrades in recent years, however it was decided to reconstruct this road to a single carriageway and not a four lane divided highway, likely due to the very low traffic volumes. 

The speed limit is 100 km/h on two-lane roads and if the road is of good quality, you can make good driving time due to the lack of settlements. I believe M32 has no settlements or major at-grade intersections at all from Kyzylorda to Aktobe. They built a number of new interchanges at major intersections, despite the road remaining a single carriageway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*BAKAD*

Financial close has been reached for the construction of БАКАД, the Great Ring Road of Almaty.

EBRD-supported BAKAD project in Kazakhstan reaches financial close 

Construction was originally reported to have started in May 2018, though recent satellite image shows that they did not built more than haul roads on the west side of the city. 

BAKAD will be a 66 kilometer motorway around the city, a crucial part of the Western Europe - Western China megaproject (which is already completed apart from this ring road). 

It is a $ 585 million PPP project, the first in Kazakhstan with an international competitive tendering.

_ The financing package of US$ 585 million consists of an A-loan of US$ 225 million for the EBRD’s own account, B-loan of US$ 125 million syndicated to Bank of China (US$ 100 million) and PGGM (US$ 25 million), as well as parallel loan facilities of US$ 135 million by the Eurasian Development Bank and of US$ 100 million by the Islamic Development Bank.

A Turkish-Korean consortium, formed by Alsim Alarko Sanayi Tesisleri ve Ticaret A. Ş., Makyol Inşaat Sanayi Turizm ve Ticaret A.Ş, Korea Expressway Corporation and SK Engineering & Construction Co. Ltd., was awarded a 20-year concession to construct, operate and maintain the BAKAD road. It will be responsible for the construction of 20 bridges, 8 interchanges and 22 overpasses._


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

Post-Soviet design for cloverleaf interchanges at every junction. Seen in Ukraine, Russia projects, now Kazakhstan  For instance, Estonia moved to Nordic style diamond junctions


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is also a new motorway under construction as an eastern bypass of Karaganda. It is 45 kilometers long.


Not sure when exactly but Qaraghandy bypass is now open to traffic, for a while now. 

First two images, the snowy ones are from November 2020.

The rest are from June 2020, 14 months ago.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

I see no mention of it yet but a large bypass of Almaty in the form of a 66km long northern ring is clearly well under way and visible on Sentinel. 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on November 23, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com










CONSTRUCTION & OPERATION OF BAKAD “BIG ALMATY RING ROAD” | ALSIM ALARKO







www.alsimalarko.com.tr







> The Almaty Ring Road is a 66 km long asphalt paved road located in the northern part of Almaty. *The road will be constructed as Category I-a and it will have 4 lanes in first and the last sections (9 km), and 6 lanes in all the other sections (57 km).*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It was mentioned a few posts upthread: [KZ] Kazakhstan | road infrastructure • Қазақстан

Good to see it actually under construction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

M-32 near Aralsk. So empty you can just park your truck across the road and take a selfie.


----------

